# 8.1.1 New Bug List



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

I just got the update last night, and discovered that the upgrade *introduced *a new S3 bug. Back in July, I posted about the same problem in the S2:

Between midnight and 4AM, the guide actually shows you the day AFTER whatever you select in "Guide Options" selection. If you hit "Guide" and "Info", the Guide Options screen will show yesterday's date, but once you hit Select, it will show today's info. Here's an example from 2:23AM Monday (screenshots from S2, but the S3 does it now too):








-> hit select ->









Also, if you switch to another day in Guide Options and hit select, the Guide will show the data for the day *after *the one you selected. So if you select Saturday in the options, it will actually show you Sunday's TV listings.

This happens between midnight and 4:00AM. Could it be using PDT instead of EDT to update the day on the Guide Options screen? I think the Tivo testers need to try things out for a different time zone, or else they'll never see this bug.


----------



## squiddohio (Dec 21, 2001)

I can live with that "bug."


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

squiddohio said:


> I can live with that "bug."


What's with the quotation marks? It's a bug. Not a "bug".


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

I knew it wouldn't take long.


----------



## FlippedBit (Dec 25, 2001)

squiddohio said:


> I can live with that "bug."


I think you suffer from the battered wife syndrome. 

Nice job documenting this problem TerpBE :up:


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

FlippedBit said:


> Nice job documenting this problem TerpBE :up:


I mostly copied the post I made back in July. It's a little disappointing that the new software _*introduced *_a bug that's been known about for over six months. Especially since this seems like it's probably one of those "one line" bugs rather than a major code change.


----------



## jjarmoc (Sep 15, 2006)

At least this means the S3 and S2 code bases are growing closer together.. that bodes well for future S3 features that're already available on S2.


----------



## Eskimo Pie (May 17, 2002)

If you're trying to start a list, I have a few for you... Whenever I'm in the guide I like to hit pause so it's easier to see the guide data... I used to be able to hit guide then pause and it would pause... now it seems the pause button has no effect when the guide data is on the screen... small bug, I agree as you can usually just hit pause then guide, but when I hit guide from now playing or TiVo central I can't just hit pause, I have to hit guide to leave it, hit pause, then hit guide again... annoying.

Also my 'deleted items' folder seems to float around the now playing list... when I go into it and then leave it, the folder appears at the bottom of the screen, even if I'm not at the bottom of the now playing list... wierd.

2 very small bugs, but IMO bugs nonetheless.


----------



## NOD (Aug 26, 2006)

way to go, BE. Breaking your Tivos again.  

:noley


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

:thebomber

Can anybody else see if they have the same problem by checking their guide options after midnight? I'm curious if it only happens between local midnight and midnight PST (i.e., only non-west-coasters have this problem)


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

The inability to pause with the guide up really bothers me. This was introduced in v8.1 of the S2 as well.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

You might as well copy all the bugs in the 8.1 bug list to this thread since they'll all be in 8.1.1.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

Oh, boy, so now I'll have the stupid folders bug on my Series 3 unit as well.

This bug makes any list of folders longer than one screen totally unusable. Tivo doesn't see fit to fix it (Amazon Unboxed is clearly more important), and they don't give me any choice to refuse this "update".

*Four* thumbs-down to Tivo for bringing us an update with known, highly visible bugs.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

Not a bug, but a small, so far unmentioned, benefit from the update.

With my old HR10-250, I could use the 30 second skip to get to the end of a movie, and then with another hit or two, actually get plopped back at the beginning. Then it would not bother to offer the delete prompt when leaving that show. This was a convenient method when I knew I would be saving a show after watching it.

This never worked for me with the S3. Now it does. I may be the only one who uses this - but thanks TiVo for giving it back to me.

Okay - carry on...

Jim H.


----------



## NOD (Aug 26, 2006)

BE -- mine isn't even going to activate 8.1 until tonight at 2 am. I'll try it tomorrow night.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

mportuesi said:


> Oh, boy, so now I'll have the stupid folders bug on my Series 3 unit as well.
> 
> This bug makes any list of folders longer than one screen totally unusable. Tivo doesn't see fit to fix it (Amazon Unboxed is clearly more important), and they don't give me any choice to refuse this "update".
> 
> *Four* thumbs-down to Tivo for bringing us an update with known, highly visible bugs.


Thankfully, they fixed the folder bug before they shipped the S3 v8.1.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jhimmel said:


> Not a bug, but a small, so far unmentioned, benefit from the update.
> 
> With my old HR10-250, I could use the 30 second skip to get to the end of a movie, and then with another hit or two, actually get plopped back at the beginning. Then it would not bother to offer the delete prompt when leaving that show. This was a convenient method when I knew I would be saving a show after watching it.
> 
> ...


It doesn't work for me with 8.1. It's the same as before.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

Mike Farrington said:


> Thankfully, they fixed the folder bug before they shipped the S3 v8.1.


Thank you for the info. So they fixed some 8.1 bugs and ignored others. I'm pleased they fixed this one - it was one of the worst.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Eskimo Pie said:


> If you're trying to start a list, I have a few for you... Whenever I'm in the guide I like to hit pause so it's easier to see the guide data... I used to be able to hit guide then pause and it would pause... now it seems the pause button has no effect when the guide data is on the screen... small bug, I agree as you can usually just hit pause then guide, but when I hit guide from now playing or TiVo central I can't just hit pause, I have to hit guide to leave it, hit pause, then hit guide again... annoying....


Maybe I just don't understand exactly what you're saying, but why don't you hit pause BEFORE you go to the guide? That does work; but what's weird is that, if you pause live TV, hit the guide, then hit pause again, it resumes playing with the guide still overlaid. So the pause button works with the guide overlaid. But it only works to resume playing and not to pause.


----------



## Scott2323 (Apr 27, 2004)

I posted this in the Comcast CC thread but I think it might be new bug.

I got the 8.1.1 update yesterday 2/19 and half of the Comcast Music Choice channels (in the 400's) work. Channels like 423(80's) and 422 (90's) are just a blank screen without any sound. So check your music channels to see if you guys have the same problem. I did check my mom's channels on her 6412 STB and ALL of them work on the Motorola box.

BTW I checked Con. Access screen on the CableCard menus and they are the same status that it was on 8.0.1c (State:Subscribed and Host Val.: Valid). Please post your results or PM me. 

THanks, 

Scott


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

I think I've found a new bug, but I'm not 100% certain.

When using "Save To VCR", it shows the program's information on a black background instead of using the tivo video background. It stays up for a few seconds, then you get a brief second of the background. It happens for both SD and HD.

I went to my S2 that was recently updated to 8.1a and it is behaving the same as the S3. So I don't know if this was a S2 bug that made it into the S3, or if it is a new bug on both platforms.

I also noticed that they've disabled the 0-ThumbsDown combo (Even though its useless without MRV enabled).


----------



## hddude55 (Jan 5, 2007)

hookbill said:


> I knew it wouldn't take long.


 ... for you to post a shot at any criticism. Do you work for TIVO or just like to argue?


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

hddude55 said:


> ... for you to post a shot at any criticism. Do you work for TIVO or just like to argue?


Funny...nobody even said anything about that remark until you said something.

I had posted, in another thread that after all the complaints about 8.1 not getting here, it wouldn't take long until people started posting about what's wrong with 8.1.

No I do not work for TiVo. Yes, I enjoy a good argument. And I have slept at a Holiday Inn but that was quite some time ago....


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Mike Farrington said:


> I think I've found a new bug, but I'm not 100% certain.
> 
> When using "Save To VCR", it shows the program's information on a black background instead of using the tivo video background. It stays up for a few seconds, then you get a brief second of the background. It happens for both SD and HD.


I don't have the update yet (so I have 8.0.1c I think).. this also happens for me.

Though I am not positive it happens EVERY time. I think it happens the vast majority but not every single time.

I could be mis-remembering, and it could be every time. I haven't dubbed too many shows off of my S3 yet.


----------



## magnani (Dec 5, 2006)

hddude55 said:


> ... for you to post a shot at any criticism. Do you work for TIVO or just like to argue?


Don't let his sarcasm get to you. He can't help it. It's inbred.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I have a weird new bug... Although my four channels with no sound have been fixed, I now have a channel with sound, but no picture. It's 313 on Fios (new lineup) -- GolTV. I don't know that this started with 8.1, because I haven't been watching the channel; but I know that it worked a few weeks ago when I first got Fios. (I checked all the channels then, and checked them all again today, after the update.)

On my one Fios STB, the channel comes in fine, but I notice that the pixelation on first switching to it lasts longer than with other channels. (On the Fios STB, every channel pixelates on first switching to it. The S3 mostly avoids this, but it takes slightly longer to switch channels.)


----------



## Rucker (Sep 21, 2006)

I received the 8.1 update after the holiday weekend, and have had two issues so far. I encountered my first issue while setting up a Tivo USB adapter for my wpa2 network. After choosing the ssid and entering the password, the Tivo would give an adapter not connected(!) error, and selecting retry would give a password incorrect message. After trying the password normally a couple of times, entering the password in a couple of different hex encodings, and replugging the adapter somewhere along the way, the Tivo decided to reboot itself. To get it to work, I had to go the manually entered ssid route. I'm guessing 8.1 doesn't automatically detect/attempt wpa2-psk with tkip.

The second issue was a jumping 2x fast rewind on a digital SD channel. I've only seen FIOS users complain about this (time jumps back, forward, back, forward, etc), but I have RCN cable. It could be a coincidence, but I never experienced it prior to 8.1.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Mike Farrington said:


> I think I've found a new bug, but I'm not 100% certain.
> 
> When using "Save To VCR", it shows the program's information on a black background instead of using the tivo video background. It stays up for a few seconds, then you get a brief second of the background. It happens for both SD and HD.
> 
> I went to my S2 that was recently updated to 8.1a and it is behaving the same as the S3. So I don't know if this was a S2 bug that made it into the S3, or if it is a new bug on both platforms....


This has always been the case for all my TiVos. A black background with white lettering showing the program info for 10 seconds when using"Save to VCR" I've recorded hundreds of times and it's always a black background. this is with the SD DirecTiVos, the HR10-250 and the Series 3.


----------



## craigo (Apr 6, 2004)

Rucker said:


> The second issue was a jumping 2x fast rewind on a digital SD channel. I've only seen FIOS users complain about this (time jumps back, forward, back, forward, etc), but I have RCN cable. It could be a coincidence, but I never experienced it prior to 8.1.


Probably just a coincidence. I had the same issue before the update and I'm have cox cable. Just got the update yesterday and so far haven't noticed it.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

TerpBE said:


> This happens between midnight and 4:00AM. Could it be using PDT instead of EDT to update the day on the Guide Options screen? I think the Tivo testers need to try things out for a different time zone, or else they'll never see this bug.


It happened to me until 8am, here in PST. We're GMT+8 here, so its a bit suspicious that it happened until 8 hours after midnight.

PS: Daylight time doesn't happen for a few weeks, doesn't it, even with the new schedule.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> This has always been the case for all my TiVos. A black background with white lettering showing the program info for 10 seconds when using"Save to VCR" I've recorded hundreds of times and it's always a black background. this is with the SD DirecTiVos, the HR10-250 and the Series 3.


Same here. I've had the same machines. If the S2 did it different, its that the S3 is more like an HR10 than an S2.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

btwyx said:


> It happened to me until 8am, here in PST. We're GMT+8 here, so its a bit suspicious that it happened until 8 hours after midnight.
> 
> PS: Daylight time doesn't happen for a few weeks, doesn't it, even with the new schedule.


Maybe it goes until 5AM here on the East coast. I don't think I've checked it between 4 and 5.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

on the main menu, the line entry with the TIVO guy icon is now all the way at the bottom and appears to be in a slighly larger font ? am i seeing things?


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

btwyx said:


> It happened to me until 8am, here in PST. We're GMT+8 here, so its a bit suspicious that it happened until 8 hours after midnight.
> 
> PS: Daylight time doesn't happen for a few weeks, doesn't it, even with the new schedule.


March 11th this year (the second Sunday in March)


----------



## mattn2 (Mar 23, 2001)

I still have the bug (on 8.1.1) that makes the "Recording history" unusable when doing timed recordings. The bug is that anytime a change is made to any repeating scheduled recording based on time and channel, the "Recording history" fills up with "will not record" duplicates (2 screens full of each) of the moved recording.

Right now I only have 5 season passes, and 3 time based QAM repeat recordings on the S3(Yes I want QAM re-mapping). When I notice that the time based show is a repeat, I cancel that recording. I then look at the "Recording history" and all repeat recordings show up as "will not record" repeated over and over and over and over (you get the picture). They also do show up in the ToDo list. It takes forever to page thru these to find out about the real season pass issues.

# Matt


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I've seen a bug with 8.1.1.

If I'm at the NPL, it shows a folder called "HDTV Recordings" and gives the current count (37).
Then if I delete a HDTV show from the NPL, the show icon briefly become a "X" and then disappears. Fine.

The problem is the the count for the HDTV Recordings folder still shows 37. It should now show only 36.

Going into the folder or out to TiVo Central fixes the count.

I'm running 8.1.1-01-2-648


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

TerpBE said:


> Maybe it goes until 5AM here on the East coast. I don't think I've checked it between 4 and 5.


If it went to 5AM in EST I'd start to get very suspicious that someone is doing a very bad time conversion and adding (or subtracting) the time zone offset when they should be subtracting (or adding) it. Waiting until March 11th and seeing what happens would be interesting.

Actually, time zone conversions is something you should leave to the OS I thought.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

btwyx said:


> Actually, time zone conversions is something you should leave to the OS I thought.


The OS really understands the real time - i.e. UTC. The guide data comes through in UTC and it's up to the TiVo app to convert that to local time.

It gets quite a bit trickier if you're talking about times that are not in the present - e.g. what do you want displayed on March 12 for a program you recorded on the 10th?

.../Ed


----------



## Need2learn (Jun 8, 2004)

Mike Farrington said:


> I think I've found a new bug, but I'm not 100% certain.
> 
> When using "Save To VCR", it shows the program's information on a black background instead of using the tivo video background. It stays up for a few seconds, then you get a brief second of the background. It happens for both SD and HD.
> 
> ...


Really you actually still use a VCR?


----------



## ydkj0022 (Jun 3, 2003)

hookbill said:


> Funny...nobody even said anything about that remark until you said something.
> 
> I had posted, in another thread that after all the complaints about 8.1 not getting here, it wouldn't take long until people started posting about what's wrong with 8.1.
> 
> No I do not work for TiVo. Yes, I enjoy a good argument. And I have slept at a Holiday Inn but that was quite some time ago....


The real question is have you ever spent the night at a Holiday Inn *Express * (those commercials apply to the Holiday Inn Express offshoot of the chain). ;-)


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> I've seen a bug with 8.1.1.
> 
> If I'm at the NPL, it shows a folder called "HDTV Recordings" and gives the current count (37).
> Then if I delete a HDTV show from the NPL, the show icon briefly become a "X" and then disappears. Fine.
> ...


Were you recording an HD show at the time you deleted that show?

I'd do a manual count if not. I'll also check it out myself tonight, see if I have that issue.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

hookbill said:


> Were you recording an HD show at the time you deleted that show?


No.

And I've seen it again.

I watched a HD show and at the end, pressed the left arrow button. I got the "Delete this show?" overlay and chose to delete.

The screen changed to the NPL and the show I had just watched was still there with a gray "X" in front. I could see the HD folder and it had a count of, say, 35 shows. In a few seconds, the show I had just watched disappeared from the list. The count next to the HD folder remained the same. If I go to TiVo Central and then back to NPL, the count for the HD folder decreases by 1.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

Need2learn said:


> Really you actually still use a VCR?


No. I use a DVD burner. And I hardly ever use it. I was just testing the feature to make sure it was ok.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> This has always been the case for all my TiVos. A black background with white lettering showing the program info for 10 seconds when using"Save to VCR" I've recorded hundreds of times and it's always a black background. this is with the SD DirecTiVos, the HR10-250 and the Series 3.


I think you misread the original message.

AFTER the program information screen, you get a brief flash of BLUE background.. The background for some of the Tivo menus.

This absolutely does not happen on my Series 1s, but DOES happen on my S3, and did even before the software update (I got the update this morning).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Need2learn said:


> Really you actually still use a VCR?


and that was relevant for this thread why? I use the "save to VCR" function all the time, to save to my other hard drive/DVD recorder. (I mentioned in another thread that I thought they should have updated the name of this function, partially to preempt snarky comments like yours.)


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

I have two S3's and after the upgrade, I've noticed they both started making a snapping audio sound when I go from Now Playing to a recording (or to live TV). I only notice this with my surround sound using optical outputs. Not with my TV's audio. Anyone else?


----------



## kucharsk (Feb 2, 2007)

pl1 said:


> I have two S3's and after the upgrade, I've noticed they both started making a snapping audio sound when I go from Now Playing to a recording (or to live TV). I only notice this with my surround sound using optical outputs. Not with my TV's audio. Anyone else?


My S3 has always done it. It's because of the difference in Dolby datastreams and is an artifact of your surround decoder seeing the datastream change format.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Amnesia said:


> I've seen a bug with 8.1.1.
> 
> If I'm at the NPL, it shows a folder called "HDTV Recordings" and gives the current count (37).
> Then if I delete a HDTV show from the NPL, the show icon briefly become a "X" and then disappears. Fine.
> ...


Yep - I got my upgrade last week and it has been doing this ever since - I can deal with this as it always corrects itself without prompting - just move to another screen and it resets to the correct count - for what it fixed for me this is considered a "no biggie"  .


----------



## PaulRuby (Jul 27, 2005)

ARGH!!! I just got the update and now the audio doesn't work with my philips 50PF7320A TV. Dang it! It worked fine before and now the audio goes out after 10 seconds. If you switch the TV away from tivo and back to the hdmi input, I get audio again for 10 seconds. Dang it! 

The way I got the update was very weird. Came home today to find both my Tivo S3 were not working, saying that the cable cards were inoperative. So rebooted both and during the reboot, they did the update. And my audio was no longer working. So, now I need to run separate audio cables for all my stuff to a separate audio switch. What a PITA! Everything was PERFECT before this dang update... After 7 visits from Comcast in November, December and January to get the stupid things working, now this.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> The screen changed to the NPL and the show I had just watched was still there with a gray "X" in front. I could see the HD folder and it had a count of, say, 35 shows. In a few seconds, the show I had just watched disappeared from the list. The count next to the HD folder remained the same. If I go to TiVo Central and then back to NPL, the count for the HD folder decreases by 1.


I just saw this the other day. It looks like the folder count only gets updated when you first go into the NPL (ie: It won't update on the fly).


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

morac said:


> It looks like the folder count only gets updated when you first go into the NPL (ie: It won't update on the fly).


No, if you're in the NPL when a new HD recording starts, it will update the folder count (as well as adding the listing for the new show).


----------



## dm-mm (May 31, 2006)

A glitch I've seen happen a few times now (intermittently):

-Enter folder with multiple recordings.
-Play a recording.
-Delete recording after playback is finished.
-TiVo returns to folder.
-Folder is shown as empty with 0 recordings.
-Return to Now Playing List.
-Folder exists with the correct number of shows.

This might also happen after deleting a show from the details screen, without playing it. I *think* it has happened, but I wasn't paying close enough attention at the time.

I didn't wait (very long) to see if recordings would eventually show up in the folder on their own. i.e. it's just slow repopulating the folder view. I'll have to check that the next time it happens.

DM


----------



## Dimarc67 (Apr 19, 2005)

I discovered when I got home from work yesterday that I'd received the 8.1.1 update (upgrading from 8.0). Unfortunately, I also discovered that the occasional audio cut-out accompanied by momentary pixelation is not only still there, but has actually _worsened_. Before the update, the audio would drop a second or two at most, with a blip of minor pixelation. After the udpate, the audio cuts out for 2-5 seconds with major pixelation freeze and distortion before correcting.

I know this problem was talked about in other threads, but I did not see any posts here about it. Anyone else experiencing this, before or after the update?

I've been a Tivo member since May, '99, having owned two S1's, two S2's (one a Pioneer burner), and now the S3. This is the single worst quality assurance--by far--I've ever seen come out of TiVo's software team. In fact, I've never had _any_ quality-of-viewing problems in any of my TiVos until the S3.

I'm an IT Director of 20 years in NYC, and on his own our CEO just bought Sony's DVR for our company's media room. The user interface is difficult to navigate, read, understand, use, and the playback control is abominable. TiVo's user experience (when the software is working) is the single best--again, by far--of any DVR manfacturer in the industry.

Is business really so poor that they're forced to use their most progressive customers as their beta team? Or, is it merely a business decision to risk bad press by shifting QA testing to their customer base?

Dimarc67
NYC


----------



## hahamice (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm having the same problem now. My Tivo worked perfectly up until this update and now I am getting audio dropout and pixilation for a second every few minutes. Is there anyway to roll back the update? From reading other threads this is a problem that has been around for awhile and there is no solution to it.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

I had about 5 small pixelation problems on NBC's _The Office_ last night, and I really have never had any pixelation issues with the previous version. It was reproducible when I jumped back, so it happened during the recording. It's too early for me to rule out a source issue. I haven't watched too much television since getting the update. I'll report back if I feel it might be update related.


----------



## Dimarc67 (Apr 19, 2005)

The audio cut-out with pixelation issue has been known for months. I've experienced it ever since purchasing my S3 last fall. Since then TiVo customer support reps have been parroting over and over that TiVo is aware of the issue on the S3's, and that the next software update (always expected within 2-3 weeks of the time of the call) would specifically address this issue, along with other improvements. The update has arrived, and the problem remains (and perhaps worsened).

The only plausible (to me) reason I can think of as to why this has been left unaddressed for so long is that there's some sort of unanticipated hardware limitation or incompatibility with the internal components of the S3, resulting in an inability to solve the issue through software without compromising other capabilities or functionality in the unit.

Barring that, this is strictly a software development issue whose solution has been mismanaged and unsatisfactorily addressed, or, in trying to give a modicum of benefit of doubt, deemed less important than some other project. If this last is the case, then they've forced their most loyal customers to endure (in my case) 4 months and counting of inferior and flawed product performance.

Do I sound vehement? I use my S3 to record educational programming from the Discovery and Science channels for home educational purposes. This is unnecessarily challenging when the audio cuts out for seconds at a time during technical and scientific narration. You can imagine the frustration level when trying to gather the very information that's dropped from the narrative.

TiVo-- 
I'm not looking for explanations, remuneration, or premiums of any kind. Just give us a definitive answer that you're aware of these issues, that corrections are being directly addressed, and a realistic date--however far in the future it may be--of when you expect the solution to be made available. In other words, good, informed, and communicative customer service is the only expectation I hold. Why is it not being met???

Dimarc67
NYC


----------



## CheezWiz (Dec 30, 2006)

So, can someone who is into the bug tracking thing please start an "Official 8.1.1 Bug List" and dedicate the first post to keeping a running list of found and confirmed bugs so we don't have people posting the same stuff again and again or asking the same Q's over and over?

I do not volunteer for that by the way.. 8)


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Dimarc67 said:


> TiVo--
> I'm not looking for explanations, remuneration, or premiums of any kind. Just give us a definitive answer that you're aware of these issues, that corrections are being directly addressed, and a realistic date--however far in the future it may be--of when you expect the solution to be made available. In other words, good, informed, and communicative customer service is the only expectation I hold. Why is it not being met???Dimarc67NYC


How about trying a replacement unit? There is a 90 day parts/labor and 1yr parts warranty. Have them ship you one and do a swap. Maybe it's the unit itself.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

kucharsk said:


> My S3 has always done it. It's because of the difference in Dolby datastreams and is an artifact of your surround decoder seeing the datastream change format.


OK, thanks.


----------



## Dimarc67 (Apr 19, 2005)

pl1 said:


> How about trying a replacement unit? There is a 90 day parts/labor and 1yr parts warranty. Have them ship you one and do a swap. Maybe it's the unit itself.


Thanks for the suggestion, but since TiVo reported that they're aware of the issue, and many other S3 owners are experiencing it, there's no indication that a replacement unit would be any different, so I made no request, and none was volunteered by TiVo.

This is definitely a product inherent issue, and by leaving owners like me with no recourse at all, TiVo has created the single worst feeling that any business could possibly produce in a customer: helplessness.

We might as well be JetBlue passengers on the tarmac.

Dimarc67
NYC


----------



## matt8268 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have the same audio drop-out followed by short video glitch error that is being described in this thread. Lots of people experience this same issue. It has been tested by others to be a function of the Tivo (other DVR recording same feed has no probs). It isn't fixed in the new 8.1 release.

HD is much higher bandwidth than SD. I'm guessing the hard drive can't keep up. Would be nice if Tivo could comment (intelligently) on these issues somewhere.


----------



## donaudio (Apr 1, 2002)

PaulRuby said:


> ARGH!!! I just got the update and now the audio doesn't work with my philips 50PF7320A TV. Dang it! It worked fine before and now the audio goes out after 10 seconds. If you switch the TV away from tivo and back to the hdmi input, I get audio again for 10 seconds. Dang it!
> 
> The way I got the update was very weird. Came home today to find both my Tivo S3 were not working, saying that the cable cards were inoperative. So rebooted both and during the reboot, they did the update. And my audio was no longer working. So, now I need to run separate audio cables for all my stuff to a separate audio switch. What a PITA! Everything was PERFECT before this dang update... After 7 visits from Comcast in November, December and January to get the stupid things working, now this.


See my new thread under HELP!! I have two S3's and they were fine after Comcast had to come out eight times to get the 4 CC's working. This was one day ago and now with 8.1 the HDMI outputs don't work and I have no sound. Component is OK. Don


----------



## Dimarc67 (Apr 19, 2005)

I find that my HDMI connections are easily disconnected and reconnected by nothing more than jostling them when moving the DVR even slightly. I'm happy to assume this is NOT the case with your situations, but I thought I'd mention it...

Dimarc67
NYC


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

matt8268 said:


> I have the same audio drop-out followed by short video glitch error that is being described in this thread. Lots of people experience this same issue. It has been tested by others to be a function of the Tivo (other DVR recording same feed has no probs). It isn't fixed in the new 8.1 release.
> 
> HD is much higher bandwidth than SD. I'm guessing the hard drive can't keep up. Would be nice if Tivo could comment (intelligently) on these issues somewhere.


I'm having the same problem; it was a rare happening with the prior release, but has become common with 8.1.1. I tried playback with varying video resolutions and got the problem at the same place each time, so it definitely appears to be a problem created at recording time.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

dm-mm said:


> -Enter folder with multiple recordings.
> -Play a recording.
> -Delete recording after playback is finished.
> -TiVo returns to folder.
> ...


Not the same thing, but this made me think of it.

Last night, I had 2 episodes of Poker after Dark. Yet only one showed up in the Now Playing list.. (NOT in a folder, just right there.)

Yet both episodes showed up in the Poker wishlist group. That's the only show I noticed this weirdness happening with.


----------



## dm-mm (May 31, 2006)

mattack said:


> Not the same thing, but this made me think of it.
> 
> Last night, I had 2 episodes of Poker after Dark. Yet only one showed up in the Now Playing list.. (NOT in a folder, just right there.)
> 
> Yet both episodes showed up in the Poker wishlist group. That's the only show I noticed this weirdness happening with.


Was one of them a suggestion or were they both auto-record wishlist programs?


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

btwyx said:


> It happened to me until 8am, here in PST. We're GMT+8 here...


I think everyone knew what you meant but just to be a stickler GMT+8 puts you in Mongolia or something like that.


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

matt8268 said:


> ...HD is much higher bandwidth than SD. I'm guessing the hard drive can't keep up...


Even in the worst case scenario (recording two HD streams and viewing another) the harddrive is not even close to exhausting its available bandwidth. Your problem may be real but it is not due to a healthy harddrive being a bottleneck. TiVo is a very untaxing application from the harddrive's perspective.


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

The only bug I have encountered so far is that I can no longer fast-forward through the dates on the "save show until ..." menu. I have to go through each date with an individual click. 

Hardly worth worrying about but since it worked correctly before and that functionality has now been removed it becomes an annoyance because it was in that class of subtle and elegant TiVo features that separate it from regular DVRs.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

jlib said:


> I think everyone knew what you meant but just to be a stickler GMT+8 puts you in Mongolia or something like that.


And more obviously, Taiwan.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

jlib said:


> Even in the worst case scenario (recording two HD streams and viewing another) the harddrive is not even close to exhausting its available bandwidth. Your problem may be real but it is not due to a healthy harddrive being a bottleneck. TiVo is a very untaxing application from the harddrive's perspective.


If you're doing that, seek becomes much more important, you have te be accessing 3 different places on the hard drive. With a typical seek of 12.5 ms, you can't do that more than 26 times a second. You can't even read each video frame individually. That's quite taxing on a drive, but doesn't make that much of a difference from SD to HD.


----------



## Dimarc67 (Apr 19, 2005)

retired_guy said:


> I'm having the same problem [of audio cut-out and pixelation]; it was a rare happening with the prior release, but has become common with 8.1.1. I tried playback with varying video resolutions and got the problem at the same place each time, so it definitely appears to be a problem created at recording time.


Called TiVo support today to report that the 8.1.1 update did not correct the issue. They quickly offered to replace the unit. Since others have reported this issue, both before and after the 8.1.1 update, I asked if there was a reasonable expectation that a new unit would not have the same issue. They seemed to feel that it wouldn't, so I went along--with small-but-burgeoning hope.

Replacement should arrive toward the end of next week. Will report back here with the performance of the new unit whether good or bad.

Dimarc67
NYC


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jlib said:


> Even in the worst case scenario (recording two HD streams and viewing another) the harddrive is not even close to exhausting its available bandwidth. Your problem may be real but it is not due to a healthy harddrive being a bottleneck. TiVo is a very untaxing application from the harddrive's perspective.


Even with 5400 rpm drives, they work just as well as 7200rpm drives for a DVR.


----------



## squiredogs (Aug 14, 2006)

Dimarc67 said:


> Called TiVo support today to report that the 8.1.1 update did not correct the issue. They quickly offered to replace the unit. Since others have reported this issue, both before and after the 8.1.1 update, I asked if there was a reasonable expectation that a new unit would not have the same issue. They seemed to feel that it wouldn't, so I went along--with small-but-burgeoning hope.
> 
> Replacement should arrive toward the end of next week. Will report back here with the performance of the new unit whether good or bad.
> 
> ...


The CSR guy that I talked to told me just the opposite - that a new S3 would still be 8.1.1 and thus would have the same problem. He asked me to wait it out, and assured me that since I have a case number, I can still exchange without charge later on.


----------



## ccooperev (Apr 24, 2001)

TerpBE said:


> I just got the update last night, and discovered that the upgrade *introduced *a new S3 bug. Back in July, I posted about the same problem in the S2:
> 
> Between midnight and 4AM, the guide actually shows you the day AFTER whatever you select in "Guide Options" selection. If you hit "Guide" and "Info", the Guide Options screen will show yesterday's date, but once you hit Select, it will show today's info. Here's an example from 2:23AM Monday (screenshots from S2, but the S3 does it now too):
> 
> ...


How come your grid looks different than mine? Oh are you using an S3?


----------



## jbowden (Dec 12, 2006)

ccooperev said:


> How come your grid looks different than mine? Oh are you using an S3?


Pull up your guide, at the bottom you will see a message to press enter for options. You can then change the style to grid and you will have the same guide view.


----------



## Dimarc67 (Apr 19, 2005)

Dimarc67 said:


> Called TiVo support today to report that the 8.1.1 update did not correct the issue. They quickly offered to replace the unit. Since others have reported this issue, both before and after the 8.1.1 update, I asked if there was a reasonable expectation that a new unit would not have the same issue. They seemed to feel that it wouldn't, so I went along--with small-but-burgeoning hope.





squiredogs said:


> The CSR guy that I talked to told me just the opposite - that a new S3 would still be 8.1.1 and thus would have the same problem. He asked me to wait it out, and assured me that since I have a case number, I can still exchange without charge later on.


Sounds like TiVo Customer Service's only area of consistency is their inability to be perform consistently.

I wonder what they'll say if the new unit has the same issue. No, I wonder how many different things they'll say if the new unit has the same issue.

Dimarc67
NYC


----------



## Roderigo (Mar 12, 2002)

ccooperev said:


> How come your grid looks different than mine? Oh are you using an S3?


No - if you read his post, "Back in July, I posted about the same problem in the S2:"

So, the downside of the 8.0.1 release was that it didn't have features from the S2 releases. The downside of the 8.1.1 release is that it has the some of the same bugs as the S2 release.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Here's a weird one: twice now, I've had the "Info" screen pop up spontaneously, with no one touching the remote. I don't know if it's the S3, or if I somehow have a stray IR signal coming in from somewhere...


----------



## doctord (Dec 17, 2004)

wmcbrine said:


> Here's a weird one: twice now, I've had the "Info" screen pop up spontaneously, with no one touching the remote. I don't know if it's the S3, or if I somehow have a stray IR signal coming in from somewhere...


Same thing happened to me last night. I thought someone accidently hit a remote button, but no.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

wmcbrine said:


> Here's a weird one: twice now, I've had the "Info" screen pop up spontaneously, with no one touching the remote. I don't know if it's the S3, or if I somehow have a stray IR signal coming in from somewhere...


I just had it happened to me too. It was when a new recording started. The TiVo front display lit up at the same time.


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

btwyx said:


> If you're doing that, seek becomes much more important, you have to be accessing 3 different places on the hard drive. With a typical seek of 12.5 ms, you can't do that more than 26 times a second. You can't even read each video frame individually. That's quite taxing on a drive, but doesn't make that much of a difference from SD to HD.


Even on an old slow 5400RPM drive it is going to be idling around 50% of the time just waiting for something to do. It can record way faster than you can send data to it with the TiVo. The secret is the buffers that exist in RAM memory. The drive does not need to record in real time and can easily catch up after doing other tasks such as the other buffered streams or your setting up a season pass, etc.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I never experienced the old "toxic channel" syndrome, so I'm not that clear on the details of it; but something happened last night that made me wonder if I had a new variant.

I had several recordings off of broadcast 2-1, WMAR-DT, of pre-Oscar shows. At some point, during trick play of these shows, the machine would lock solid, requiring a power cycle. This happened three times in two shows. Earlier recordings seemed OK.

I guessed that either I'd hit a bad spot on the hard drive, or there was something about WMAR's stream that the S3 didn't like. So I deleted the bad programs, deleted all the suggestions for good measure (to try and make it record in a different area), and resumed recording on a different channel. No more problems so far...

I had recorded off WMAR-DT before with no problems, but that was prior to 8.1.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

matt8268 said:


> I have the same audio drop-out followed by short video glitch error that is being described in this thread. Lots of people experience this same issue. It has been tested by others to be a function of the Tivo (other DVR recording same feed has no probs). It isn't fixed in the new 8.1 release.
> 
> HD is much higher bandwidth than SD. I'm guessing the hard drive can't keep up. Would be nice if Tivo could comment (intelligently) on these issues somewhere.


I would be surprised if the issue was that the hard drive can't keep up. The specs on the 750GB Seagate DB35 I have in my S3 says it can handle up to 10 streams at once. I get auto dropouts all the time.

Sometimes just the audio drops out for a moment and comes back. Sometimes the audio drops and then some pixelation occurs on the screen for a moment.


----------



## Dr. Bear (Dec 13, 2006)

Dimarc67 said:


> Called TiVo support today to report that the 8.1.1 update did not correct the issue. They quickly offered to replace the unit. Since others have reported this issue, both before and after the 8.1.1 update, I asked if there was a reasonable expectation that a new unit would not have the same issue. They seemed to feel that it wouldn't, so I went along--with small-but-burgeoning hope.





squiredogs said:


> The CSR guy that I talked to told me just the opposite - that a new S3 would still be 8.1.1 and thus would have the same problem. He asked me to wait it out, and assured me that since I have a case number, I can still exchange without charge later on.


Cross-posting from the main service update thread: I just called customer service, and they told me it was probably a bad HDMI cable. Why are we getting three different answers to the same question??



wmcbrine said:


> Here's a weird one: twice now, I've had the "Info" screen pop up spontaneously, with no one touching the remote. I don't know if it's the S3, or if I somehow have a stray IR signal coming in from somewhere...


I had the phantom info screen pop up last night, too. Weird.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

George Cifranci said:


> Sometimes just the audio drops out for a moment and comes back. Sometimes the audio drops and then some pixelation occurs on the screen for a moment.


If you rewind and replay those moments does it do it again? If so it's most likely a cable or OTA issue.

I hit pixelation in one of my recordings on my S3. I had recorded the same show on my S2 with a cable box and there was pixelation in the same exact spot which means it was a cable issue.


----------



## moscovitzd (Dec 6, 2006)

I am now experiencing the audio cut-out accompanied by momentary pixelation problem regularly. It was a rare occurance prior to the 8.1.1 update. I contacted Tivo and opened a case for it.  They told me they would exchange the unit.


----------



## wrh30 (Sep 4, 2006)

Audio drop outs here still also, Tivo tech had no idea said the update was suppose to fix the audio problem.

Is there a trick to make the front panel clock disply brighter? I changed it in the menu and it only stays bright for a few seconds then goes dim again.


----------



## Sy- (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm having a problem with changing channels. If I try to change channels too fast unsing the channel up or channel down button it will stick on a specific channel. It's as iff the guide data can't keep up with the changing channels. Am I alone with this problem?

Edit... Yea... I'm on TW cable with 2 SA cablecards.


----------



## wrh30 (Sep 4, 2006)

Sy- said:


> I'm having a problem with changing channels. If I try to change channels too fast unsing the channel up or channel down button it will stick on a specific channel. It's as iff the guide data can't keep up with the changing channels. Am I alone with this problem?


Your not alone I noticed the same thing on mine today. Click to fast and it sticks. Today was the first time I noticed this. Using OTA only here


----------



## Canoehead (Sep 12, 2006)

wrh30 said:


> Your not alone I noticed the same thing on mine today. Click to fast and it sticks. Today was the first time I noticed this. Using OTA only here


I have the same thing - if you press quickly then it hits the same channel twice. This is annoying the hell out of me, and is clearly the result of this update.

Also, I've had a problem with "weak" channels - DiscoveryHD, INHD, UHD and A&E all came / come in marginal - or they did. Now I don't get them at all and a couple of Max channels have become marginal. This is a real ***** because Comcast blames Tivo and Tivo blames Comcast. The thing is, the cable run in our condo is a bit long, but the problem actually seems to be getting worse over time, with a big degradation around the time of the update. Also, my Comcast digital tuner box gets all these channels just fine - I really don't get it - A&E is like 75%, whereas Nickleodeon, right next to it is 99 pr 100%. I am assuming that the TiVo, with its internal splitter(s?) just requires a very strong signal. I am going to see about getting Comcast to put in an amplifier - but I think that Tivo is not blameless in this.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Minor weird glitch here - I happen to be in the System Info screen as the S3 was completing it's service connection. The Last Status changed to "Failed", I backed out of the screen and went back in and it changed to "Succeeded".


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

dm-mm said:


> A glitch I've seen happen a few times now (intermittently):
> 
> -Enter folder with multiple recordings.
> -Play a recording.
> ...


I've seen this as well. I think the problem is caused by the following steps of events:

1) user delets a show, while backing out to the folder
2) the show while being deleted, is transfered from the original folder, to the "Recently Deleted" folder
3) If the operation backing user out to the folder is delayed, user ends up in the recently deleted folder
4) If there's something else recording, the deleted show gets over written immediately, and the Recently Deleted folder is empty by the time user gets backed out into it
5) User gets the message about empty folder


----------



## 2farrell (Jul 12, 2002)

wrh30 said:


> \
> 
> Is there a trick to make the front panel clock disply brighter? I changed it in the menu and it only stays bright for a few seconds then goes dim again.


That's normal.
Read the note on the settings page for Clock Brightness.
Plus, it's been raised lots of times on this forum.
Press Info on the remote to make it bright again for a few seconds.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Here's something I saw for the first time yesterday. I don't know if it's new to 8.1.1, since it's the first time I saw it.

Going back to Now Playing, I think from a folder, initially I saw one of the shows show up as "program missing" or something like that.. until it refreshed itself fairly quickly.

This one does seem to be new to 8.1.1. Bringing up the To Do list shows the screen almost entirely blank for a second or two, THEN fills in. Not like the Now Playing list, there's a much longer delay for the To Do list.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Here's a minor, cosmetic bug: When I try to pad a recording that's in progress, if the padding would cause a conflict, I get a prompt that warns me about changing the "Keep Until" date -- which I wasn't trying to change. Nor does it; nor does it fail to make the padding change; it's just the prompt that's wrong.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

The update doesn't seem to have fixed the suggestions problem. My TiVo records suggestions without asking. Last night I had one tuner paused while I was watching the other tuner. When I went back to the first tuner after about 5 minutes it had dumped the buffer and started recording a suggestion on another channel. TiVo is supposed to ask you before changing channels to record a suggestion and isn't supposed to even try if you have used the remote within the last 30 minutes. I've turned off suggestions until they get this fixed.


----------



## Roderigo (Mar 12, 2002)

Kablemodem said:


> The update doesn't seem to have fixed the suggestions problem. My TiVo records suggestions without asking. Last night I had one tuner paused while I was watching the other tuner. When I went back to the first tuner after about 5 minutes it had dumped the buffer and started recording a suggestion on another channel. TiVo is supposed to ask you before changing channels to record a suggestion and isn't supposed to even try if you have used the remote within the last 30 minutes. I've turned off suggestions until they get this fixed.


That's one solution - the other is to make sure you schedule a recording for something you want to watch, even if you're watching it live. Scheduling a recording is the only way to reserve the tuner.


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

Kablemodem said:


> The update doesn't seem to have fixed the suggestions problem. My TiVo records suggestions without asking. Last night I had one tuner paused while I was watching the other tuner. When I went back to the first tuner after about 5 minutes it had dumped the buffer and started recording a suggestion on another channel. TiVo is supposed to ask you before changing channels to record a suggestion and isn't supposed to even try if you have used the remote within the last 30 minutes. I've turned off suggestions until they get this fixed.


I wonder how that's supposed to work on the tuner you're not actively watching? Had you done anything on the "inactive" tuner in the last 30 minutes? (I have suggestions on, but don't usually use my TiVo the way you describe. Just curious, mind you.)


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I was watching both tuners. I pause one and go to another channel, watch until a commercial, pause, and then go back to the other tuner and skip the commercials. That's how I've used my TiVos for years. Nothing was that important that either was worth recording, but I was a bit pissed that TiVo would record a suggestion when it knew I was using both tuners.


----------



## CosmoGeek (Feb 26, 2007)

Kablemodem said:


> I was watching both tuners. I pause one and go to another channel, watch until a commercial, pause, and then go back to the other tuner and skip the commercials. That's how I've used my TiVos for years. Nothing was that important that either was worth recording, but I was a bit pissed that TiVo would record a suggestion when it knew I was using both tuners.


The S3 doesn't "know" you are using both tuners. It assumes that the tuner not routed to the outputs is fair game for recording. For people that aren't jumping back and forth between tuners, they would want a suggestion recorded on the other tuner, even if thay have used the remote within the last 30 minutes, and they wouldn't want to be asked for permission. It seems to me, to satisfy everybody, they would need a configuration option to speicify if the 30 minute rule should apply to the unwatched tuner. I would say no to this option while you would say yes and we would both be happy. If they just did the change like you want, then you would be happy but I would then be unhappy.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

If I was just jumping tuners I would agree with you, but I had one tuner paused while I was watching the other. Why keep both tuners in the buffer if you can't take advantage of it?


----------



## CosmoGeek (Feb 26, 2007)

Kablemodem said:


> If I was just jumping tuners I would agree with you, but I had one tuner paused while I was watching the other. Why keep both tuners in the buffer if you can't take advantage of it?


OK, so you are saying - If the unwatched tuner is paused, ask before switching channels to record something. That makes sense to me too. No need for a configuration option in that case. Good idea.


----------



## gwar9999 (Jan 16, 2007)

FWIW, I opened an incident w/ Tivo support regarding the "duplicate channel" bug that was introduced with the 8.1.1 release. Oddly, despite seeing it reported in this thread, I spoke w/ 3 different Tivo techs and none of them knew about it. This is the bug that if you press _channel up_ or c_hannel down _too rapidly the same channel appears over-and-over. That is, if you are viewing channel 10 and you press _channel up_ several times w/ less than a 1/2 second pause between each you will see the channel display refresh with 11, 11, 11, 11 rather than 11,12,13,14.

Additionally, holding down the _channel up/down_ button does nothing at all.

While speaking with one tech, she was able to easily reproduce and confirm the issue so she escalated it to engineering. Perhaps if others log the problem it will be corrected sooner rather than later.


----------



## dm-mm (May 31, 2006)

dm-mm said:


> <...>
> -Delete recording after playback is finished.
> -TiVo returns to folder.
> -Folder is shown as empty with 0 recordings.
> ...


Saw this again last night. Recordings eventually show up after about 10 seconds.


----------



## eDbolson (Oct 25, 2001)

I have my Pronto remote setup to put the S3 on standby when shutting down my "theatre". It powers off the TV and receiver and DVD and puts the S1 and S3 on Standby. Partly this was with the idea it might save power, but also if the receiver doesn't turn off, it keeps sound from suddenly coming out of an active TiVo.

Anyway, at least 3 times since the update to 8.1.1, I have turned on the system, then hit the TiVo button twice to get to "Now Playing" without seeing what's on live TV (an old habit to keep from seeing a partially completed sporting event).

Instead of going to Now Playing, the TiVo S3 reboots! After 5 minutes or whatever, it is up and running - today it acted like it had just been started after an update and went to my messages about the update. Yet the message was over a week old and I had already read it.

Anyway, is anyone else seeing this? I doesn't appear related to the old constant reboot bug - I think, I hope.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

New bug? I'm running 8.1.1 of course.

I go to Find Programs -> any way of finding a specific program -> View upcoming
now hit left

Now I am viewing the info of a specific item in the To Do list.. i.e. right now it's showing me the Daily Show.. earlier tonight it was showing me Jeopardy.

I can reproduce this 100%. I will try rebooting (probably tomorrow since I'm going to be recording almost continuously for a few hours)


----------



## hornblowercat (Mar 4, 2007)

mattack said:


> New bug? I'm running 8.1.1 of course.
> 
> I go to Find Programs -> any way of finding a specific program -> View upcoming
> now hit left
> ...


Just so I'm clear. Your saying that when you get to the view upcoming shows and you hit your left arrow it's jumping you to the now playing list?

I just tried to duplicate that action and my S3 just went back to the previous screen. That is, if I did it the way you said.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

hornblowercat said:


> Just so I'm clear. Your saying that when you get to the view upcoming shows and you hit your left arrow it's jumping you to the now playing list?


No, it's putting me into an entry in the To Do list. I didn't get time to reboot this morning. If I get back before prime time tonight I'll reboot.


----------

